# Where to buy selamectin?



## happatk (Oct 25, 2009)

I took Cupcake to the vet just a few weeks ago. Even then, the poor thing was scratching at her ear, and I asked her to check for an infection or mites, but she said Cupcake was fine. Well, I can clearly see a patchy of scaly skin on the inside of her ear, so I know she has mites. Is there anywhere where I can buy selamectin or the other mite medicine? I don't trust Cupcake's vet anymore after she missed this. : /

EDIT: NM, I found something called VetRX for Rabbits and I found a place online where I can order it.  I also found instructions on how to use it to treat Cupcake's earmites.


----------



## Fynnagin (Oct 25, 2009)

Selamectin's brand name is Revolution, it is made by Pfizer. You can get it at most vets. 

VetRx is an all natural supplement that may not work depending on the severity of Cupcakes ear mites.


----------



## happatk (Oct 25, 2009)

Well, it's a pretty small patch of scales... I'd say it's about the size of a quarter, so it doesn't seem like her mites are severe yet. But hey, I don't actually know. I'll try this, and if it doesn't work, I'll fork over the $100+ for that woman to look at Cupcake again and I'll demand a prescription for Revolution.


----------



## Fynnagin (Oct 25, 2009)

If she has already seen Cupcake just ask for Revolution for flea control....then you should not have to take Cupcake in again.

ETA: then you should not have to pay an exam fee either.


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 26, 2009)

Agreed with Fynnagin. Sometimes dry scaly skin doesn't necessarily mean mites too, but it won't hurt to re-dose the Revolution. If you're comfortable giving it it shouldn't be that difficult either.


----------

